# iPad et télé ?



## Viclanel (13 Février 2013)

Bonsoir
J'ai fait une petite recherche mais n'ai rien trouvé alors je me tourne vers vous.
Etant toujours indécis quant à l'achat d'un iPad, et n'ayant pas de magasin Apple à moins de 80 km de chez moi donc pas facile d'aller essayer.
 je voudrais savoir si on peut regarder la télé dessus comme sur mon smartphone ?
 si oui est-ce possible sans abonnement ?

Enfin, peux t'on transférer des vidéos de son Mac sur l'iPad? Y a t'il une appli pour les lire ?

Merci de vos réponses
Très cordialement


----------



## Larme (13 Février 2013)

Pour la Télé, ça dépendra des chaînes, et de ton FAI.
En bref, TF1 te demanderas de passer par son application, etc.
D'autres sont plus ouvertes...
Après, il me semble que ton FAI peut offrir des possibilités.

L'iPad permet de lire des vidéos qu'on a mis dessus à partir de son Mac. Il se peut qu'il y ait des problèmes de format (codec, tout ça tout ça), auquel cas, il faudra passer par une application tierce de visionnage ou passer par du réencodage vidéo (application sur ton Mac) avant de l'importer.


----------



## Viclanel (13 Février 2013)

Merci pour cette rapide réponse
Quand tu dis ceci


Larme a dit:


> Pour la Télé, ça dépendra des chaînes, et de ton FAI.
> En bref, TF1 te demanderas de passer par son application, etc.
> D'autres sont plus ouvertes...
> Après, il me semble que ton FAI peut offrir des possibilités.


Cela veut il dire qu'il faut un abonnement à un FAI pour regarder la télé ?Merci
Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




Viclanel a dit:


> Merci pour cette rapide réponse
> Quand tu dis ceci
> 
> Cela veut il dire qu'il faut un abonnement à un FAI pour regarder la télé ?Merci
> Cordialement



PS; connais tu; http://www.alainbezancon.com/le-voleur-de-larmes/


----------



## Larme (13 Février 2013)

Viclanel a dit:


> Cela veut il dire qu'il faut un abonnement à un FAI pour regarder la télé ?Merci
> Cordialement


Je ne suis pas hypercalé là-dessus, mais.
Il faut une connexion au web pour voir la TV, ça c'est sûr.

Avec l'application du FAI :
Maintenant, je sais que Orange, au niveau téléphone (je parle d'expérience), propose des forfaits avec "TV". Il faut télécharger leur application, et celle-ci regarde la carte SIM pour vérifier qu'elle est bien de chez eux.
Maintenant, dans le cas où t'es chez le FAI Orange (mais sans carte SIM), l'application vérifie en priorité ta carte SIM, du coup, si t'es chez Bouygues par exemple en GSM, mais que t'es connecté au réseau Orange de ta Box, et bien tu ne peux pas utiliser l'application d'Orange.
Dans le cas où tu n'as pas de carte SIM, je pense qu'il se fixe sur le réseau sur lequel tu es.
Après, je ne sais pas s'il faut avoir une offre supplémentaire à son abonnement (cf. les conditions, ou regarder en détails le descriptif de l'application TV d'Orange sur iTunes).
Pour les autres FAI, je ne sais pas.

Sans l'application du FAI :
Il me semble qu'il existe des applications qui permettent de voir la télé de manière limitée. C'est à dire que certaines chaînes ont leur flux "ouverts" (comme France Télévision il me semble). Mais des groupes comme TF1 ou M6 ferment leurs flux et obligent à passer par leur application. Ils essayent de garder leur public, revenus, etc.



Viclanel a dit:


> PS; connais tu; http://www.alainbezancon.com/le-voleur-de-larmes/


Pas encore...


----------



## Lauange (14 Février 2013)

Bjr,

Oui tu peux regarder la Tv sans problème. Dans ton offre adsl elle est souvent incluse. Sur mon iPad j'ai installé l'appli gratuite orange Tv. Pas de supplément.


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Février 2013)

Viclanel a dit:


> je voudrais savoir si on peut regarder la télé dessus comme sur mon smartphone ?
> si oui est-ce possible sans abonnement ?



En plus de ce qui a été déjà dit, on peut recevoir la TV en direct (Chaînes de la TNT uniquement) via *une clé TNT comme celle-ci *

Il y a plusieurs modèles dans chaque marque et 2 ou 3 marques accessibles en France, Elgato étant la plus répandue.

Je trouve que c'est la solution la plus fonctionnelle en mobilité.

Sinon, en effet, chaque abonnement FAI ou Tv payante (type Canal+/Canalsat) te permet de retrouver l'ensemble des chaînes accessibles de ton offre directement sur ton iPad, avec plus ou moins de restrictions concernant le réseau (cela concerne surtout l'offre Orange et Free car SFR et Bytel sont accessibles en mobilité sur n'importe quel réseau)

A noter, il existe des apps (voir iTunes store) qui aggrégent les flux disponibles mais l'offre n'est pas complète.


----------

